# Renommer les noms des dossiers différents par lots ???



## therion (5 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec les années, j'ai nommé mes dossiers d'album mp3 sous cette forme :
ex:   1984-IRON MAIDEN-Powerslave    ou    2019-TOOL-Fear_Inoculum
j'ai des centaines de dossiers et voici ma question : Comment puis-je changer le nom de chaque dossier sans le faire manuellement ? avec un script ? ou autre... sous cette forme là : IRON MAIDEN-1984-Powerslave  ou  TOOL-2019-Inoculum

Merci d'avance !!!!

je suis sur BigSur 11.1


----------



## zeltron54 (6 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Si tous tes dossiers ont bien la structure  année-le groupe-l'album xxxx.
alors le script ci-dessous devrait faire le job.
Il faut mettre tous les dossiers à renommer dans un dossier.
Le script te demande de choisir le dossier contenant les dossiers à renommer puis fait le job. plus qu' a attendre le message de fin.

Un conseil fais un essai sur une copie (on ne sait jamais)
Dis moi si tout fonctionne...


```
-- Renomme tous les dossiers
-- cherche "-" et inverse  le premier "-" avec  le deuxième"-"
tell application "Finder"
    set chemin to choose folder with prompt "Sélectionnez le dossier contenant les dossiers à renommer"
end tell


tell application "Finder"
    set les_dossiers to folders of chemin
   
    repeat with chaque_dossier in les_dossiers
        set nom to chaque_dossier as string
       
        set sauv to AppleScript's text item delimiters --sauvegarder la variable delimiteur
        set AppleScript's text item delimiters to {":"} --récupère la partie avant le dernier ":" chemin du dossier
        set nom to text item -2 of nom ----récupère avant dernier ":" nom du dossier
       
        set AppleScript's text item delimiters to {"-"} --récupère la partie avant le dernier "."
        set ladate to word 1 of nom
        set legroup to text item 2 of nom
        set album to text item 3 of nom
        set AppleScript's text item delimiters to sauv --restaurer la variable delimiteur
       
        set nouveau_nom to legroup & "-" & ladate & "-" & album
       
        set name of chaque_dossier to nouveau_nom
       
    end repeat
   
end tell

tell application "Finder"
    (display dialog ("waouou ... Ca y est c'est fait !") buttons {"Salut !"})
end tell
```


----------



## therion (6 Janvier 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tous tes dossiers ont bien la structure  année-le groupe-l'album xxxx.
> alors le script ci-dessous devrait faire le job.
> ...


merci pour ta réponse mais je suis vraiment novice en la matière.Ton script commence ou ? et je le mets ou ? pour l'exécutez comment ?
Cordialement !!!!;-)


----------



## zeltron54 (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Dans applications-->Utilitaires ... tu ouvres l'application "Editeur de script", tu cliques sur le bouton en bas à gauche "nouveau document".
Dans le fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu fais un copier, coller du script.
Tu cliques sur le bouton, en haut à gauche,  "Exécuter".

Le script se lance et te demande de choisir le dossier......etc....

Pour sauvegarder le script barre de menu--> enregistrer sous ....


----------



## therion (7 Janvier 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans applications-->Utilitaires ... tu ouvres l'application "Editeur de script", tu cliques sur le bouton en bas à gauche "nouveau document".
> Dans le fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu fais un copier, coller du script.
> ...


Cela marche parfaitement !!! Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité !!! ;-)
impressionnant Zeltron54 !!!
Problème réglé avec maitrise.;-)


----------



## zeltron54 (7 Janvier 2021)

content pour toi !


----------

